# Igf1lr3 & des



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2011)

Igf1LR3 and IGF1 Des are not exaclt the same. IGF1 des has a halflife of
about 10-15min IGF1LR3 has an activelife of 20-30hrs.

I personally love and rec the LR3 version over igf1 des ANY way. but some
like ther igf1des and liek spot injections into each muscle.
for me LR3 shot SubQ has giving great results and it ends up costign ALOT
less the HGH <http://www.proteinpeptides.com/> and i find give MORE results
and is run only at a fraction of the time for them compared to
HGH<http://www.proteinpeptides.com/>
.

Yes I would run them together.
but for me i would most likly use just ghrp6 + IGF1LR3. but i dotn see a res
why you couldent.

*here is some info on LR3 and DES:*

IGF stands for insulin-like growth factor. Insulin-like growth factor 1 (
igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>) is a polypeptide protein hormone similar
in molecular structure to insulin . It plays an important role in childhood
growth and continues to have effects in adults. It is a natural substance
that is produced in the human body and is at its highest natural levels
during puberty. During puberty IGF is the most responsible for the natural
muscle growth that occurs during these few years. There are many different
things that IGF does in the human body. Among the effects the most positive
are increased amino acid transport to cells, increased glucose transport,
increased protein synthesis, decreased protein degradation, and increased
RNA synthesis.
Long R3 igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> is signifacantly more potent than
igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>. The enhanced potency is due to the
decreased binding of Long R3 igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> to all known
IGF binding proteins. These binding proteins normally inhibit the biological
actions of IGF's. When IGF is active it behaves differently in different
types of tissues. In muscle cells proteins and associated cell components
are stimulated. Protein synthesis is increased along with amino acid
absorption. As a source of energy, IGF mobilizes fat for use as energy in
adipose tissue. In lean tissue,

IGF prevents insulin from transporting glucose across cell membranes. As a
result the cells have to switch to burning off fat as a source of energy.
IGF also mimic's insulin in the human body. It makes muscles more sensitive
to insulin's effects, so if you are a person that currently uses insulin you
can lower your dosage by a decent margin to achieve the same effects, and as
mentioned IGF will keep the insulin from making you fat.
The most effective form of IGF is Long R3 igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>,
it has been chemically altered and has had amino acid changes which cause it
to avoid binding to proteins in the human body and allow it to have a much
longer half life, around 20-30 hours. "Long R3
igf-1<http://www.igf-1info.com/>is an 83 amino acid analog of
igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> comprising the complete human
igf-1<http://www.igf-1info.com/>sequence with the substition of an
Arg(R) for the Glu(E) at position three,
hence R3, and a 13 amino acid extension peptide at the N terminus. This
analog of igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> has been produced with the
purpose of increasing the biological activity of the IGF peptide."
IGF Cycles
The most effective length for a cycle of IGF is 50 days on and 20-40 days
off. The most controversy surrounding Long R3
igf-1<http://www.igf-1info.com/>is the effective dosage.
IGF Dosage
The most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to 120+mcg/day. IGF is only
available by the milligram, one mg will give you a 50 day cycle at
20mcg/day, 2mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 40mcg/day, 3mg will give you
a 50 day cycle at 60mcg/day, 4mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 80mcg/day
and so on. The dosage issue mainly revolves around how much money you have
to spend, plenty of people use the minimum dosage of 20mcg/day and are happy
with the results. IGF is most effective when administered subcutaneous and
injected once or twice daily at your current dosage. The best time for
injections is either in the morning and/or immediately after weight training
(if used for body building).
IGF Effects and Results
Perhaps the most interesting and potent effect IGF has on the human body is
its ability to cause hyperplasia, which is an actual splitting of cells.
Hypertrophy is what occurs during weight training and steroid use, it is
simply an increase in the size of muscle cells. See, after puberty you have
a set number of muscle cells, and all you are able to do is increase the
size of these muscle cells, you don't actually gain more. But, with IGF use
you are able to cause this hyperplasia which actually increases the number
of muscle cells present in the tissue. So in a way IGF can actually change
your genetic capabilities in terms of muscle tissue and cell count. IGF
proliferates and differentiates the number of types of cells present. At a
genetic level it has the potential to alter an individuals capacity to build
superior muscle density and size.

Another frequently asked question of IGF refers to the real world results.
With an effective dosage you can expect to gain 1-2 lbs of new lean muscle
tissue every 2-3 weeks. Increased vascularity is also very common, people
report seeing veins appear where they never have before.
Overall, IGF is a very exciting drug due to its ability to alter ones
genetic capabilities.


Beginner’s Guide To IGF1-lr3
________________________________________
The goal of this guide is to help both those that have not used
igf-1LR3<http://www.igf-1info.com/>before and for those that simply
would like a methodical approach to the
“mechanics” of running it. This guide does not expand on the biochemistry of
igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>, aside from a very simple introduction to
it. I suggest reading a book or searching forums to educate yourself about
the biochemistry of “peptides” or “IGF” if you require in-depth knowledge.

I am not a physician, thus cannot and do not diagnose ailments or diseases
and/or nor do I suggest that igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> is a remedy
for any illness or diseases. igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> should be
treated with much respect. It is research compound, thus you should use at
your own risk.

Currently (05/31/2008), in the United States,
igf-1LR3<http://www.igf-1info.com/>is a research compound. It is legal
to own this substance to the best of my
knowledge (at current time). I am not an attorney, so please review your
local law(s) regarding possession and administration of this therapeutic
protein.

I do not condone the usage of igf-1LR3 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> unless
you are qualified to do so. This guide is provided as a research &
development tool only.

igf-1LR3 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> Overivew

Background:
Long Arg3 Insulin-like Growth Factor-I (Long-R3-IGF-I) is an 83 amino acid
analog of IGF-I comprising the complete IGF-I sequence with the substitution
of an Arg for the Glu at position 3 (hence R3), and a 13 amino acid
extension peptide at the N-terminus. Long-R3-IGF-I is significantly more
potent than IGF-I in vitro. The enhanced potency is due to the markedly
decreased binding of Long-R3-IGF-I to IGF binding proteins which normally
inhibit the biological actions of IGFs.



Description:
Recombinant Human Long-R3-IGF-I produced in E. coli is a single,
non-glycosylated, polypeptide chain containing 83 amino acids and having a
molecular mass of 9111 Dalton.



0.6% Acetic Acid Overview
Acetic Acid (AA) will be used to reconstitute (turn your lyophilized
igf-1<http://www.igf-1info.com/>into a liquid form) your
igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>. The standard is to use 0.6% AA. This
concentration is typically not available for you to purchase. You can make
your own 0.6% AA and I will show you how below (many have used this method
successfully).

Making 0.6% Acetic Acid
You will have to purchase a few items upfront. Here is a “grocery list” of
items you will need. I have provided check boxes for you to check off once
you have purchased these items.

Items Needed:
• Distilled white vinegar (grocery store)
• Distilled water (grocery store)
• 0.2-0.22um sterile Whatman syringe filter
• 10mL syringe with a luer lock tip
• ~20-22 gauge needles (just the needles)
• Sterile glass vial (10-20mL)
• Alcohol prep pads – sterile kind (70% isopropyl alcohol)


Quick Guide:
1. Swab the top of your sterile vial with alcohol prep pad (70% isopropyl
alcohol)
2. Mix 7.5mL distilled water with 1.0mL vinegar
3. Add Whatman syringe filter
4. Add sterile ~20ga. needle to end of Whatman filter
5. Inject the 8.5mL of solution into the sterile vial
6. You now have sterile 0.6% acetic acid



Detailed Directions:
1. Wash you hands thoroughly
2. Optional: wear alcohol treated exam gloves (rub your gloved hands
together with 70% isopropyl alcohol on them until dry)
3. Using a sterile alcohol prep pad, swab the top of your sterile glass vial
(into which the acetic acid solution will be held in)
4. Using the 10mL syringe with a ~20ga. needle on the end, draw up 7.5mL
distilled water
5. Using the same syringe, now draw up 1mL vinegar
6. Remove needle from the syringe and discard
7. Attach 0.2-0.22um Whatman sterile syringe filter (do not touch the free
end that will have a needle on it)
8. Put a new, sterile needle (~20 gauge) onto the free end of the Whatman
filter (do not touch needle)
a. Do not use the same needle on the Whatman that was used to originally
draw up the unsterile vinegar and distilled water.
9. Put a ~20 gauge sterile needle into the top of your sterile glass vial to
act as a vent
10. Inject the acetic acid solution into the vial
11. You are now done and should have sterile 0.6% acetic acid

Notes:
1. These items MUST be sterile: 20-22ga. Needles, whatman filter, glass vial
2. Whatman filter: These small, sterile filters are used to filter the
acetic acid solution so it is sterile. It does not matter that the liquid in
your syringe (distilled water & vinegar) is not sterile, nor does it matter
that the syringe itself is not sterile. Once the liquid goes through the
filter it is STERILE. Thus, everything after the filter must be sterile!
3. You will most likely use 1mL (milliliter) of 0.6% AA to reconstitute your
igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>. Thus, you should make at least 1.5mL. In
reality, it’s just as easy to make 8.5mL as I have stated in the above
directions. You will have plenty for use later then.
4. Do NOT reuse the Whatman filter nor any needles! Discard immediately.




Reconstituting igf-1LR3 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>
Reconstitution is simply the addition of the 0.6% AA to your lyophilized
igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>.
Assumption: 1mg/mL igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>/AA (1mg
igf-1<http://www.igf-1info.com/>will be combined with 1mL AA; 1mg
igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> is the same as 1,000mcg)

1. Swab the top of your igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> vial with a
sterile alcohol prep pad
2. Swab the top of your 0.6% AA vial with a sterile alcohol prep pad
3. Using either multiple insulin syringe volumes (example: 2 x 0.5cc) or a
single large syringe, obtain 1.0mL of 0.6% AA.
4. In the igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> vial, insert a sterile ~20 ga.
needle to act as a vent
5. Inject the 1.0mL of AA very slowly and dribble it down the side of the
vial.
a. Be very careful with this peptide as it is very delicate!
6. Remove the needle & syringe and discard
7. Gently swirl the vial or roll between your hands.
a. Again, be very gentle here
8. You now have 1mg/mL of igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>
a. This is the same as: 1,000mcg/mL

Notes:
1. If you added 2mL of AA, it would be a 0.5mg/mL
2. I have an Excel calculator that will help you with these calculation.


Injecting igf-1LR3 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>
If this is your first time with injections, don’t worry. You will be using a
very fine gauge insulin syringe which means you will most likely have nearly
effortless injections. These things are so tiny and sharp you may not even
feel it penetrating. If you use sterile procedure, aspirate prior to
injection, and have diluted your igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/>/AA
solution with enough bacteriostatic water (BW), you should have no issues
with your injections and very minimal post-injection discomfort (if any at
all!).

I cannot stress enough the importance on two topics: A) sterility, and B)
pre-injection aspiration. Always swab the injection site(s) with a sterile
isopropyl alcohol (IPA) pad and aspirate prior to injecting the
igf-1<http://www.igf-1info.com/>.
No questions asked!

You will most likely intramuscular (IM) injections, but subcutaneous (sub-q)
injections are also followed by some, but current theory is that IM will
yield a localized effect. By “localized effect”, I am referring to the
effect igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> will have at the injection site. So
if you inject IM into biceps, it is thought that your bicep muscles will get
more of a dose of igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> than other parts of your
body (some which you don’t want to be effected, such as the intestines).
Both types of injections will have systemic effects (affecting the body as a
whole). Long R3 igf-1 <http://www.igf-1info.com/> has an estimated half-life
of 20-30hrs (taken from IGTROPIN data).


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 28, 2013)

What do yu mean by aspirating ?


----------



## shenky (Dec 28, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> What do yu mean by aspirating ?



prior to pushing in plunger during injection, slightly pulling plunger up to see ensure you are not drawing blood.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok ok I thought that was called back loading or something thanks


----------

